# Speaking of Shotguns...



## Cryozombie (Apr 9, 2005)

What do you guys think of "exotic" ammo for shotguns?

Total Novelty items?  Useful at all? Just fun at the range, or dangerous to your shotgun?

I'm referring to rounds such as these seven examples:

*12 GA. "Piranha"
*This 12 gauge round contains dozens of razor sharp steel tacks that blast out at high velocity 

*12 Gauge Pit Bull
*Pure Power! The Pit Bull is a powerful 12 gauge round packed with six 00-Buck pellets topped with a heavy-duty 1.3 oounce slug! Loaded extra hot 

*12 GA. Terminator-X

*Upon impact, this slug mushrooms and expands to nearly 2 inches, stopping the slug from totally penetrating your objective. This rapid expansion forces the dozen of tiny pellets to spread through your objective 

*12 GA. "Armor Piercing"

*This awesome round houses enough power to penetrate the thickest car doors, commercial steel doors and most objects up to 1/4" steel plate. This slug has a steel penetrator button, boosted by a very hot charge, has an unbelievable velocity to slice through metal 

*12 GA. Flame Thower 
*The 12 Ga. "Flame Thrower" round as pictured produces an enormous wall of fire for 250+ feet. The incendiary metal compound contained inside burns when fired at over 4000 degrees fahrenheit, showering your target in a momentary wall of flame. WARNING! Extreme fire hazard.

*12 GA. Flechette Shot Shells

* One unique application of this 1 1/2" Flechette was to load these in a 12 GA. shotgun for taking out snipers hiding in thick brush or trees. Due to the penetration of these projectiles, tree limbs and brush would not disperse the darts. Even if some were dispersed, this would still have an all-covering pattern within a tree or brush. Generally 20 of these darts are placed in each 12 GA. shell. 

*12 Gauge "Rhodesian Jungle"
*The Rhodesian Junlge rounds are great for in home defense! The combination of several large pellets surrounded by a mass of smaller pellets allows for double punching power to any intruder that is unlucky enough to cross its path.

So guys, whats your take on this kind of ammo?


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 9, 2005)

Do you have the links that show pictures of these ammo and the results?

 - Ceicei



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of "exotic" ammo for shotguns?
> 
> Total Novelty items?  Useful at all? Just fun at the range, or dangerous to your shotgun?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tgace (Apr 9, 2005)

I tend to look at them like exotic MA techniques. Sure they can work, but I would just as soon rely on the basics....


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 9, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Do you have the links that show pictures of these ammo and the results?
> 
> - Ceicei


Nope... those descriptions were out of the firequest catalog


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 10, 2005)

Pretty much what Tgace said with two exceptions:

Flechette rounds: As the description said, they were developed for shooting people in heavy foliage (they also use 2.75" rockets of this type).  The upside is that the "dart" configuration increases the penetration capabilities, the downside is that since it's basically a litte arrow, you don't have the hydrostatic shock that you would have with regular shot.  Instead, the target dies as a result of internall hemorraging (sp?).

Rhodesian Junlge rounds:  Remington actually markets shells in this configuration for turkey hunting.  The logic being that the large pellets are going to have the stopping power and the larger pattern of the smaller shot will increase chances of a hit.  For this type of use these are fine, however, for defense I would prefer all buckshot rather than giving up a few big ones for a bunch of tiny ones.


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 10, 2005)

Used all of the above exept the flame round. Slugs are definetly the bomb. We used the flechette in the service until they were banned by the Geneva Convention. We used to have a 12 gauge, 40mmgrenade and 90mm recoilless rocket rounds loaded with flechettes. I forget the count on the shotshell and grenade round, but the 90mm contained 900 flechettes. You could obliderate a company with one round.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok .. I'll admit i own some of this stuff. The idea of shooting steel fishing nets is kind of fun.. I do not keep any of these in my "combat" guns because IT IS exotic. I have talked to too many District Attorneys. They all say pretty much the same thing: If your going to shoot someone do it with a off the shelf load, that pretty much anyone could have if randomly checked. Otherwise the it could put you in a negative light. You may even end up in the Defendents chair facing a jury of your peers because you had a premeditation to kill. You bought special ammunition, above and beyond the norm in hopes of inflicint great bodily injury and insuring death.

I know it sounds lame. If some creep breaks into my house, and I shoot him dead with my .38 silver tips, its no different than if I shot him with chainmail. However, I live in "The Peoples Republic" of California. I'm halfway to jail just for living here.


----------



## AnimEdge (Apr 10, 2005)

I wouldnt use it in my shotgun  But someone elses  incase it damages it and itill have his prints on there as well 
Oh and grey is that a real quote?


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 10, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the stuff damaging a quality shotgun, but I would not want to be involved in a defensive shooting with that type of exotic; not good to come of it.  The stuff also has an insanely high cost per round.  I'll pass.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 11, 2005)

Gray Phoenix said:
			
		

> I live in "The Peoples Republic" of California. I'm halfway to jail just for living here.


 :roflmao:


----------



## dubljay (Apr 11, 2005)

Gray Phoenix said:
			
		

> However, I live in "The Peoples Republic" of California. I'm halfway to jail just for living here.


  I feel ya Gray Phoenix... it almost seems that if you mention guns around certain places you will get arrested.

 Personally I would never put that list of exotics through my regular shot gun... maybe if I had some other cheap POS (opposed to my only cheap pos) I would try it for fun... but not for any application.

  -Josh
  Citizen of the "People's {anti-firearm } Republic of California"


----------

